# I bought a pet corrector, I'm worried I've scared my dog to much...



## Lois' owner (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi guys I bought spray can because my dog was. Playing up a little.

I realise that timing is essential and have only used it when I have caught her doing something not after.

Anyways I took her for a walk yesterday and she was pulling on the lead so in the end I sprayed the can towards her not in her face just close

After this she stopped pulling but she wouldn't walk in front of me only behind me...

So we get to the park and normally she would run off and sprint around a bit but instead she just followed behind me tail between her legs she really was terrified 

So out of character

She isn't pulling on the lead she is 7 months old, a rescue dog, I'm worried she won't be the same again.

So on one hand the corrector. Has worked but on the other my dog is now scared of me

Hat should I do?!?!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Stop using the corrector. Then work using positive methods to achieve the behaviour you do want - it will take much longer than the 'instant fix' that you may have been trying to achieve with the corrector but it is fun and builds a nice bond between you and your dog. Join a good training class if you are unsure of what to do.

As for fear etc walking / in the park after you used the spray: all I can think of is to make walks brilliant fun again - take lots of treats / favourite toys. Maybe avoid the particular park that you went to the other day until she is enjoying walks again.

Hopefully some of the much more knowledgeable people on here will be along with some good suggestions for you soon!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Use a high value treat to get them to walk to heel. It worked for mine. With a rescue dog you don't know how they have been treated in the past, so I would look at training classes that use only positive methods.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

The major downfall i can see with this product, is knowing exactly what the dog is associating the noise with.

If you're using it in the presence of other dogs, whats to stop her associating it with them, rather than the pulling? (can you even use one for pulling? I cant find the user guide online).

Sounds like you scared the crap out of her, and she shut down. Personally i'd bin it, and get yourself a front clip harness and work on making things a positive experience rather than a terrifying and confusing one.

If shes doing something she's not meant to be, then distract her or recall her. Otherwise you;re going to end up with an extremely nervous dog who may start acting defensively.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

We all make mistakes. It is not the end of the world so don't beat yourself up about it.  If you want to make it up to your dog, do as the others suggest. Learn how to train your dog using positive reinforcement methods and forget about using any sort of punishment that causes her stress.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with using a pet corrector at all in my opinion! Works exactly the same as a water spray, a bottle of stones or any other similar method!

The key is TIMING! you have to catch them the EXACT moment that the behaviour you want to stop is being commited! and NEVER overuse it! Oneyou have sprayed it a couple of timesthe dog will associate the bad habit with the spray and will stop without the need to use it! I would not us it for 'petty' habits though. And remember timing is the key!


I used it on my youngest with no problems whatsoever she is one of the most well balanced confident dogs out there - as sure those of pf who have met her will vouch!

Sure there will be them amongst us who say its cr*p but honest! providing it is used correctly it can be a useful addition to stopping bad habits!

DT


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

CarolineH said:


> We all make mistakes. It is not the end of the world so don't beat yourself up about it.  If you want to make it up to your dog, do as the others suggest. Learn how to train your dog using positive reinforcement methods and forget about using any sort of punishment that causes her stress.


My dog has not got a stressed bone in her body! there are some on her that will vouch for that! BUT! will agree - if anyone does have anervous dog then tred with caution!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Lois' owner said:


> Hi guys I bought spray can because my dog was. Playing up a little.
> 
> I realise that timing is essential and have only used it when I have caught her doing something not after.
> 
> ...


Being one that has used the PC walking is NOT in my opinion one of those things that can be trained with this method.


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

Why not take her to your local puppy training classes.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lois' owner said:


> Hi guys I bought spray can because my dog was. Playing up a little.
> 
> I realise that timing is essential and have only used it when I have caught her doing something not after.
> 
> ...


Chuck the Pet Corrector in the nearest Bin for a start. Adversives and interuptors can make dogs noise phobic. At 7mths she is likely to be going through a Fear of the Unknown period anyway, Where even previously confident dogs can react again to sights sounds and situations again with fear at the best of times.

All methods like pet correctors, spray collars, E-collars etc do is Supress the behaviour, they dont solve anything. The only way is to train with patience and time. Shes a pup, like a Kid you should show her the behaviour you want. If the kids played up you wouldnt use a pet corrector on them would you? If you are not sure take her to a training class, they will teach you all the basics including walk to heel. Look for a small well structured class That uses rewaard based training. Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK should find one in your area.

In the meantime you need to work with her rebuilding your relationship, by interacting with play, rewarding good behaviour with calm praise and treats,
make all your associations with her positive and rewarding. Hopefully then you should get back on track.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

A positive interruptor, is much nicer to use, doesn't risk the fallout and aids calm dog handling YouTube - How to stop unwanted behavior - the positive interrupter- dog training clicker training

Most of the dogs, I see being "corrected" via some mild aversive method eg) *No!* are actually over excited and soon behave with calmer handling and good behaviour noticed and rewarded.

With the fear reaction I agree with SDH's suggestion to bin the "pet corrector", even if it stops a behaviour, it's not teaching the behavior you really want directly.


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

go to a dog training class


----------



## Smalldogs (Sep 11, 2012)

Response to a pet corrector seems to be very individual. We have one, which I used to try to stop excessive barking.

Oldest dog (not the most sensitive in the world) ignored it.

Second dog (very sensitive but not very bright) ignored it.

Youngest dog (tough-minded, not a people-pleaser, but very bright) looked at me, not worried but checking in, got the point instantly, and now if he joins the other two in barking at passers-by I only have to show him the can and he remembers that he isn't supposed to bark. 

If I had a dog who was scared by it, I would bin it instantly.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

This is an old/outdated thread but for the benefit of any lurkers:

Any gadget that offers a quick fix, for people who can’t be bothered to train properly, isn’t to be recommended.

Any gadget that has the potential to scare your dog into shutting down shouldn’t even be available IMO.

Consider the effect on a dog when a person it loves and trusts decides to try to scare the sh!t out of it for (from the dog’s point of view) no logical reason.
Yes some dogs are unaffected but you can’t predict in advance what will happen.

Dogs with issues need an owner who is willing to acquire the relevant training skills, not some ‘miracle cure’ from Amazon.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Thread ten years old; many of posters pretty much obsolete by now.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

:Locktopic

Tbf, a newbie resurrected this thread. I've deleted that post, and thought that was the end of it. :Bag


----------

